# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Silentgirl edhe 100 vite te lumtura!

## Arvima

*U kujtova cik me vonese per hapjen e temes por nuk mund te rrija pa e hapur nje teme urimi.

Te uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete! Sa me shume suksese , mbaresi , gezime dhe lumturi e cdo gje qe ty do te bente te lumtur!*  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Archon

Gezuar,u befsh 100 vjece, suksese dhe lumturi ne jete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

Gëzuar ditën e lindjes Silentgirl  :buzeqeshje: , edhe 100 të tjera të bukura edhe të lumtura për ju.

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Urime e nderuar, i pritshit dhe i festofshit edhe shumë e shumë të tjerë...
Shëndet, suksese, fat e lumturi pa kufi...*

----------


## prishtina75

Urime Silentgirl, befsh 101 prej me te bukurave.

----------


## toni54

Edhe 100 i befsh...paq shendetin dhe jeten e gjate....eshte e veshtire per te dhuruar ty dicka sepse te gjitha i ke
nje perqafim nga ana ime .........

----------


## hot_prinz

Silentgirl urime ditelindja, te deshiroj shume shendet, fat dhe lumturi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## B@Ne

*Gezuar Ditelindjen Silent , Gjithe Te Mirat Paç*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Edhe 100 Sg.

----------


## EDUARDI

edhe 100...................

----------


## Serioze

Pac vetem te mira ne nje jete sa me te gjate.  Silentgirl   :Lulja3:

----------


## inez

edhe 100 vite te lumtura SIlent !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Silent, edhe 100 shpirt! Te uroj lumturi dhe shendet!

----------


## Foleja_

Te gjitha te mirat per ty Silent ,sot dhe ne 100 vitet ne vazhdim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## anita340

Gezuar Silent. Edhe 100!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Gezuar ditelindjen Silentgirl edhe aq sa te don zemra te lumtura !

Kerkoj falje per vones
*

----------

